# CUSA Junior Retro and Berea El Toro kits FOR TRADE



## Bman40 (Dec 18, 2007)

I have over-ordered on some CUSA kits - Jr retro gold and copper

i also have some Sterling silver el toro kits for trade - 

I am looking to trade for some Churchill kits

barry


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bman40_
> 
> I have over-ordered on some CUSA kits - Jr retro gold and copper
> 
> ...



Check your email


----------

